# Five a side league, anyone interested



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

While we didnt get the numbers for the five-side games regularly.

Does anyone fancy playing in a 5 side league, initially over ramadam. check the link below

Hopefully we should be able to get some sponsorship for the kit. Expect it to cost between 300-350 for the league including a new kit. 

Let me know if your interested. looking to get about 10 players. 


DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Football (Soccer) "Ramadan Indoor" League

After this we can see about enter a league regularly. what do you think?

I will need to know within the next week or so to register and will require the money for the league upfront.


----------



## gezza (Aug 11, 2009)

rosco said:


> While we didnt get the numbers for the five-side games regularly.
> 
> Does anyone fancy playing in a 5 side league, initially over ramadam. check the link below
> 
> ...


Rocco
If you fail to get numbers 
we are entering a team,
we are desperate for a goal kepper or extra player??

we can be contacted on the jb community dot com


Gezza


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

rosco said:


> While we didnt get the numbers for the five-side games regularly.
> 
> Does anyone fancy playing in a 5 side league, initially over ramadam. check the link below
> 
> ...


Hi Ross, yes I can play.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Hi Ross, yes I can play.


Thanks Paul 

So far we have 

Ross 
Paul
Tim 
Mark
Dan + 1 potentially. 
still waiting to hear back from a few parties.

the league is nearly full so looking to book this over the weekend. 

Will need to get money off you guys soon. 

what is the preferred days (mon wed) or (sun tue)

also pm me kit sizes for shirts and shorts. 

Thanks


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

rosco said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> So far we have
> 
> ...


7 confirmed so far,

Ross 
Paul
Tim 
Mark
Jamie
Rob 
James

to confirm
Dan + 1 potentially. 
Chris

awaiting on a couple of others too, anyone else interested?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Come on guys! Must be some more of you that would like to play.

Expatforum is planning on sponsoring shirts for you.

:clap2::clap2:

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do they come in all sizes......


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Come on guys! Must be some more of you that would like to play.
> 
> Expatforum is planning on sponsoring shirts for you.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hi Andy 
All sizes


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Team is registered for the monday Wednesday league

Please PM me your e-mail address.

you will also need to regist on Duplays site. 

I will need to make payment on the first game, therefore please bring the money then.

Thanks


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

First game is a week tomorrow. 

any late additions to the team.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Any more volunteers?

I may even come down and cheerlead for you! 

-


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Any more volunteers?
> 
> I may even come down and cheerlead for you!
> 
> -


Cool we have fans already. :clap2::clap2:

Cheeleader tryouts on friday


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rosco said:


> Cool we have fans already. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheeleader tryouts on friday



*starts practicing doing the splits*


-


----------



## New2Dubai (Aug 18, 2009)

british expat 24 yrs old recently located to dubai , desperate for a game of football , 
cm - good standard- ex semi-pro player ,



give me a call


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

New2Dubai said:


> british expat 24 yrs old recently located to dubai , desperate for a game of football ,
> cm - good standard- ex semi-pro player ,
> 
> 
> ...



Hi new2dubai? 

We have setup a 5 a side team to play during ramadam. you might be in luck we have 9 player confirmed so far so if you want to join us we start on Monday. PM me your details. (you need to make 5 posts)

on the 11 a side front, I will be playing starting this season for the lockerroom. season starts at the end of September. we havent started training but if you intereted also let me know.


----------



## New2Dubai (Aug 18, 2009)

sounds good , count me in for both ,


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

New2Dubai said:


> sounds good , count me in for both ,



Sound

we start on Monday so need your contact details. 

Please PM me


----------



## New2Dubai (Aug 18, 2009)

my number is 

zero five zero - one four two three six nine three 

not sure if you can put numbers on here so there you go ,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

New2Dubai said:


> my number is
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you can put numbers on here so there you go ,




You can, but as I keep pointing out it isn't wise to do so. Nor to post a personal email address. 

Once you have made 5 posts you can access the Personal Message Facility.

I suggest that once Rosco has confirmed he has your number you remove it from your post.

-


----------



## New2Dubai (Aug 18, 2009)

cheers mate well noted


----------



## smsmlm (Sep 1, 2009)

gezza said:


> Rocco
> If you fail to get numbers
> we are entering a team,
> we are desperate for a goal kepper or extra player??
> ...



Hi all, I realise the current tourney is half way through, but I would be interested in any 5's that come up - or if anyone drops out of this one.

Also training, if anyone has contact details.

cheers


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

smsmlm said:


> Hi all, I realise the current tourney is half way through, but I would be interested in any 5's that come up - or if anyone drops out of this one.
> 
> Also training, if anyone has contact details.
> 
> cheers



JBR Community • View topic - 5 a side football is on...

just for a weekly kickabout nothing serious and drink after


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

*Last weeks results*

not the best results last week having lost 3 and won 1. 

We were very unlucky and deserved to win 2 of the ones we lost. 

We have now played all the top teams so hopefully we should have some better results
Hobbo and Paul will update on the progress in my absense.


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

*Results Update*

Last night saw two more games which we were determined to win to boost our league placings and create momentum, building upon the win in the last game.
First game saw us dominate game but secure a tight win 2-1 against Bayt.com. Second game we were awarded victory 2-0 as the opposing team Crescent United failed to show.
So from these two victories we climb to 6th position in the league and on a roll with 3 wins on the trot and players returning from injury.
Next two games are on Wednesday night against The Z (currently 16th in league) and Lethal (currently 3rd in league) at 8.30 at usual venue.






rosco said:


> not the best results last week having lost 3 and won 1.
> 
> We were very unlucky and deserved to win 2 of the ones we lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

*Football Update*

Last night saw two more games in our league campaign. 
First game saw a controlled 3-0 win against The Z which was out fourth win on the trot.
Second game we played Lethal, one of the high ranked teams in the league and despite a fairly evenly matched game we came out with a disappointing 3-1 defeat
We remain 6th in the league with one week to go.
Next two games are on Monday night where we seek revenge against Ibrox Emerald Whoppers and Titans.






PaulUK said:


> Last night saw two more games which we were determined to win to boost our league placings and create momentum, building upon the win in the last game.
> First game saw us dominate game but secure a tight win 2-1 against Bayt.com. Second game we were awarded victory 2-0 as the opposing team Crescent United failed to show.
> So from these two victories we climb to 6th position in the league and on a roll with 3 wins on the trot and players returning from injury.
> Next two games are on Wednesday night against The Z (currently 16th in league) and Lethal (currently 3rd in league) at 8.30 at usual venue.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

My flight does not land till tuesday morning 

Good luck on monday see you all for the final on wednesday


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

*Through to the finals!*



rosco said:


> My flight does not land till tuesday morning
> 
> Good luck on monday see you all for the final on wednesday



Monday saw two more games. First game was against Ibrox Emerald Whoppers whom previously defeated us. This time we secured a close 1-1 draw and also would have won but for some fine saves from opposing goalkeeper. 

Second game was against Titans and despite a nervy start knowing the finals was just a victory away, we won 3-1 despite going a goal down and some bad referee decisions. This was capped by a fine 'Hoddle' type chip goal from Dan.

So we made it to the finals by finishing 5th in the league. Finals will be on Wednesday night, our first game being at 9pm at usual place.


----------

